# Will a 4PK or DX3 help driving on dirt offroad



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Will going from a 3pm to a 4pk or DX3R help me smooth out my driving, mainly i have a hard time with the throttle.I RUN ELECTRIC OFFROAD
What are the benefits of the 4pk or dx3r.
Thanks Rodney


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

well I switched to the dx3r from a m8 & the extra adjustments sure helped me especially when using a digital servo. but thats just my opinion


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

If your throttle finger (like mine) is an on off switch with little in the middle the throttle exponental (sp) will help you alot.The steering expo will do the same for you if you go all or nothing on the steering.

In my opinion a good radio is worth alot.Multiple model memory and alot of adjustments takes alot of the over-driving away from the driver and makes me a better driver.

Later,

Mark


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I need help being smoother with the trigger.What radio or function will be best for that


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Rodney,

I have an idea for you see me Saturday.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Iceman---Throttle exponential can do this. Basically it can change your throttle profile from 0% at 0 trigger and 25% throttle at 25% trigger etc.. up to 100% throttle at 100% trigger to for example 40% throttle at 20% trigger for a more throttle at the bottom end of the trigger pull or you could set it up the opposite direction so that it only gives you up to 50% throttle until you reach 80% trigger and then in the last 20% of the trigger you get the last 50% of the throttle-this helps me alot on loose tracks so I don't grab too muck throttle and spin out.

Later,

Mark


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*hey rodney*

i ran the same radio keep it its good i can help with expo setting i wa running at minus 30 onthe radio


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

im running -100 expo


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

-100 expo isnt really advised. Changes the feel way too much. I run about -40 on the steering, but none on the throttle. I would try like -50 on the throttle and see what happens.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Everyone has always hounded me because I buy the best for my cars, and still use cheap radios for the most part. I've owned and borrowed expensive radios, but to me they take the fun out of driving. I ended up messing with the radio more than driving my cars. Now I generally use RTR radios or whatever is laying around just to get out and play! I was no better of a driver with a $300 radio than I am with a $50 radio. I had a buddy say he couldn't run one day because his lipo was dead in his $400 radio and he didn't have his charger. I've been using the same AAs in mine for weeks! Have fun! It's a hobby! Just work on adjusting to whatever you have.


----------

